# Need help with Bride of Frankenstein look



## kittyglampants (Sep 25, 2008)

I am going as the Bride of Frankenstein for Halloween. What makeup would be best for this look? MAC suggestions preferably. Have any of you done this before?







Even though the movie is in B/W, most people use blue eyeshadow from pics I've seen online. I want to use silver (or blue and silver). I would like something dramatically metallic. My costume is different than the traditional one so I want to do edgier makeup that complements it. I'm using a better wig than the one in the pic, too. (My BF is going as Frankie.)






Thanks for any help!


----------

